# MS Spaces & Sharing Photos



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

How do I use MS Spaces to be able to share and post photos into threads with that

IMG stuff?


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

I'm assuming MS=MySpace? I'd consider photobucket or something and following this thread.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

Yeah Mike, out of all the programs I can use with my Kodak EasyShare camera, I guess that is the only one that will work (photobucket). 

Oh well, ...

I use MSN Premium or have the option of using it on my home computer and was hoping that would work. 

PhotoBucket here I come!


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

They're not the only ones, but they are quite common. Once you have the JPG's on your computer, you can put them about anywhere.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Yes, APC's photo host service, photobucket.com, and imageshack.us will allow you download the photo to the respected service from your computer. You can then, find and use the URL of your photo between the image tags in your postings to hyperlink them, and ultimately display the photo inside the thread.

For example: [I]URL of photo[/I] [/ IMG] (note: space in last tag should be omitted)

-John N.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

> They're not the only ones, but they are quite common. Once you have the JPG's on your computer, you can put them about anywhere.


Mike, if only that had been MY experience!

Until I do this Photo Bucket thing, the only thing I have been able to do is attach thumbnails. Unless filling up My Album within 2-3 photos counts.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

> APC's photo host service, photobucket.com, and imageshack.us will allow you download the photo


photo host service. That sounds like it is one of the few.

I will try either one, after staying up until 5am last night trying to get my photos in MSN My Space to work. Sounds easy, but from my 3-4 blank posts where I tried to post a photo, you can see it just did not work.

Kind of a bummer, considering since I have MSN Premium on my home computer which seems seamless with my home computer and My Space. I just thought it would work the same way. Oh well, ...... Computers.

rayer: photobucket.com, and imageshack.us

:smash: Maybe my hammer from the toolbox would help?

No, no, probably not. Anyone else ever try that one? 
Let me know if it helped! (frustrated exasperated smile).


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Jim,
I didn't see anything on MS Spaces (Different from MySpace, which I thought you were referring to) that says you are able to hotlink to your photos. OTOH, searching around a little led me to SnapandShare.com. They look legit.


----------



## Script404 (Jun 30, 2006)

I recommend photobucket, it even includes the little tags and urls underneath the photos so you can just copy paste the whole link in for sites like these.

PS Hammer works emotionally and mentally, not good for hardware though.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

APC offers free hosting that can be linked outside as well. Please keep it aquarium based however.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

> APC offers free hosting that can be linked outside as well.


](*,) What?!!!! :frusty: What's the secret password? 
I do not see anything about this in the User Manual (have read that many times).

Unless you are talking about the whopping 2-3 photos that fills up the entire space.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

> I didn't see anything on MS Spaces (Different from MySpace, which I thought you were referring to) that says you are able to hotlink to your photos.


 Yeah, something else about computers that I am learning. 
Which I guess is good for security purposes.

Which brings me to a more important question.

When it comes to security on the internet I have no fear of posting photos of my aquariums for obvious reasons. Nothing that my employer could ever object to if they found it online. No problem.

On the other hand, how not secure are either or any websites that post any photos of a person's life, family, house, etc. ?

I mean with the wackos out there and how trusting I can be, I will obviously use photobucket for how easy it is to use, but should I use another for photos of family, house, garden, life, etc? What do you guys think?

I feel so sorry for today's youth that are so trusting to let photos of themselves be posted on the internet. When I read the newspapers talking about High School and College Students finding out that the employer that they interviewed with just viewed photos of the potential employee, well makes a guy cautious. Planted Aquariums are one thing.

Photos of family and life is another. What do you guys think about this? 
Makes me think that MS Spaces may actually be a pretty stupid idea.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

> I recommend photobucket, it even includes the little tags and urls underneath the photos so you can just copy paste the whole link in for sites like these.
> 
> PS Hammer works emotionally and mentally, not good for hardware though.


Yeah, I just found out that I had opened up an account at the same time that I signed on to APC. I completely forgot. It seems very easy. I will tell you that there seem to be so many programs that do almost exactly the same thing with digital photos. Of course the catch is who has the best price for eventually printing the photos out. I assumed they all did the same thing - linking, allowing to post properties elsewhere. Always something new to learn on the computer.

Well, now I can upload each and every digital photo that I have of my aquariums (thank goodness each one has a date on them) and post them on PhotoBucket.

Now I have posting photos to here down pat.

What would I need to do if I wanted to allow someone to view ALL of my photos of my aquariums on photobucket?

I just wish the way I learned to post photos had been more consistent from the 1st three photos I was able to post to now.

If I had to do it over again, I would probably have posted from Photobucket from the very first post.

Maybe the user manual could be changed to make PhotoBucket part of the step by step process? Just my feeling. What do you think?

Time to drop off the kids at the babysitter and go to work. Have a great weekend guys.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

See http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ures-apc-step-step.html?highlight=photo+album


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

Gnaster, thank you I have read that thread many times. I just did not get it through my thick head that photobucket was basically mandatory. 
I would have prefered to have used that method from the beginning. I found uploading to My Photo Album easy, but after I filled it up with 3 photos, I was dumbfounded. Literally. I felt like I had to recreate the wheel. Now that I see how easy PhotoBucket is to use, I think I probably should have used that from the very beginning just so I could get the process down pat. I use computers 7 days a week on my 2 jobs, so I did not expect to find learning how to do this to be time consuming. But overall, I do love APC. 
But now I know why more people have not either filled out their Profiles more or posted photos of their tanks. It is all a learning curve. And I am the type of guy that just likes to purchase the product, read the directions, follow the directions and have stuff work. I realize that life is not like that, but avoiding frustration if it is not part of the 'job' is pleasurable also. 

I appreciate the work you all do on APC. Thank you for taking the time to listen.


----------

